# why does she pee on her cat bed?



## martini (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

My cat is around 7 months and she's been doing fine until like 2 days ago I saw some yellowy-blood solution in her bed. So we waited a few days and we still see these spots of blood and yellow spots on her cat bed. We think these are periods. do cats have periods? how long do they last for?
However, just 10 minutes ago I saw her in her "peeing position" on her cat bed! The litter tray was in the same room and she has always done stuff in the litter tray so I don't understand why she suddenly started peeing in her bed and I'm not sure why there is some blood! Is she pregnant? Before she was really lively and cuddly but now she isn't friendly and doesnt want to be cuddled too much. She still wants to play and I've noticed her belly (like when you look down at a cat on birds eye view her belly sticks out more). Is this a sign of pregnancy or am I feeding her too much?

Hope anyone can help.. im kind of desperate!

thanks 
x


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If your kitty has not been spayed and is allowed outside, she could be pregnant. However, the most common cause of cats peeing in inapropriate places, with blood and a change in behavior...is a urinary tract problem. Either crystals or an infection. 
If your kitty is peeing in places other than her clean litterbox, the first thing to do is take her to the vet for an exam and urinalysis to check for crystals and/or infection. She will need a change in diet and antibiotics. You can't do one without the other as the problem willl either not clear up or keep recurring. The reason why she is peeing away from the litterbox (if she has crystals or an infection) is because it is painful when she pees (usually in the litterbox) and she is now trying to find 'softer' places to pee, thinking that will make the pain go away.

Cats do not have 'periods' like women. They can spot small amounts of blood when they are in season, but they are usually fastidiously clean and it would be rare to notice blood. There are very obvious signs when a kitty is in season; like calling, posturing and rollling.

Kitty needs to see the vet. Best of luck to you both,
Heidi


----------



## mjlover (Oct 5, 2008)

my cat does that when she has a UTI ... they deliberately pee somewhere you can see so you can see the blood and help them.


----------

